# "X" Names for Working Female



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Adding a new (long awaited) pup to our crew next week and seeking some help.

We're looking for some suggestions for "X" names for a working Boxer female puppy. I tried doing a search but couldn't find anything.


----------



## Annamarie Somich (Jan 7, 2009)

Xena, Xoe or Xoey, Xara, Xola, Xaria, Xia, Xanadu, Xanna or X'_____


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Dave Martin said:


> Adding a new (long awaited) pup to our crew next week and seeking some help.
> 
> We're looking for some suggestions for "X" names for a working Boxer female puppy. I tried doing a search but couldn't find anything.


cliche.. I know...

but I did have a Xena

also had a Xanadu, call name was different though.. I called her doo-doo..

never had a Xanax, but did have a dog named Prozac before...
"I" would consider it.. lol


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Kadi's got some ideas listed on her site. 

http://dantero.com/xnames.htm

Some random ones:

-Xara
-Xtra
-Xerta
-Xena
-Xorscha
-Xolla
-Xia
-Xenia

So basically anything that starts with a S or Z, you can kinda make work with an X. ;-)


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

If it suits you better choose whatever name you want and put an X' in front of it. For example the snipe is A'Wasabi!


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Appreciate the input already, please keep them coming.. Right now I like Xplode


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Dave Martin said:


> Appreciate the input already, please keep them coming.. Right now I like Xplode


Good Lord, I'm thinking you've gone to the dark side eh?


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Haha dark side? What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

Xenta is a name not displayed; pronounced Zenta](*,)


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Dave Martin said:


> Haha dark side? What's that supposed to mean?



Hmmmm. I see. This is a little like the Pillow Pants of the WDF. Right now your member status is only at Bit the Handler. When you become a Landshark the answer will magically appear to you one day. Either that or on your 21st birthday, whichever comes first. :twisted:

Alright, I am kidding but if you don't know who Pillow Pants is... follow this link to get properly acquainted.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfLht1WFfQw

BTW I was kidding about the dark side comment. Congrats on your upcoming addition. Can't wait to see what name you decide upon.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Dave

Here's a start Aztec/Nahuatl female names
There are plenty more here http://www.20000-names.com/
XIHUITL: Nahuatl unisex name meaning "year" or "comet."
XILOXOCH: Nahuatl name meaning "Calliandra."
XIPIL: Nahuatl unisex name meaning "noble of the fire."
XIUHCOATL: Nahuatl unisex name meaning "fire serpent" or "weapon of destruction."
XIUHTONAL: Nahuatl name meaning "precious light."
XOCHICOTZIN: Nahuatl name meaning "little necklace of flowers."
XOCHIQUETZAL: Nahuatl myth name of the twin sister of Xochipilli, meaning "flower feather." 
XOCHITL: Nahuatl name meaning "flower." 
XOCHIYOTL: Nahuatl name meaning "heart of a gentle flower."
XOCO: Nahuatl name meaning "youngest sister."
XOCOYOTL: Nahuatl name meaning "youngest child." 

You're on your own for pronunciations


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Dave Martin said:


> Adding a new (long awaited) pup to our crew next week and seeking some help.
> 
> We're looking for some suggestions for "X" names for a working Boxer female puppy. I tried doing a search but couldn't find anything.


 *X-Ray*» *X-Trus*» *Xabax*» *Xabo*» *Xabu*» *Xach*» *Xado*» *Xador*» *Xadro*» *Xaffo*» *Xago*» *Xairos*» *Xako*» *Xalingo*» *Xalk*» *Xallamo*» *Xallo*» *Xalman*» *Xalmos*» *Xalu*» *Xalvo*» *Xam*» *Xamb*» *Xambo*» *Xamboly*» *Xambos*» *Xamby*» *Xamir*» *Xammy*» *Xamos*» *Xampo*» *Xampus*» *Xampy*» *Xan*» *Xand*» *Xander*» *Xando*» *Xandor*» *Xandoro*» *Xandos*» *Xandro*» *Xandur*» *Xandy*» *Xandyno*» *Xandyro*» *Xanf*» *Xango*» *Xangu*» *Xanko*» *Xanndos*» *Xanno*» *Xano*» *Xanos*» *Xant*» *Xanten*» *Xanter*» *Xanthom*» *Xanthos*» *Xanthus*» *Xanthy*» *Xantiko*» *Xantino*» *Xantis*» *Xanto*» *Xantopas*» *Xantor*» *Xantos*» *Xantro*» *Xanuk*» *Xanus*» *Xao*» *Xaphier*» *Xar*» *Xaram*» *Xaran*» *Xarbo*» *Xardo*» *Xare*» *Xarex*» *Xargo*» *Xargon*» *Xari*» *Xarius*» *Xaro*» *Xarodin*» *Xaron*» *Xaros*» *Xarras*» *Xarrax*» *Xarre*» *Xarro*» *Xarus*» *Xary*» *Xasch*» *Xasco*» *Xasko*» *Xassko*» *Xasto*» *Xastor*» *Xastro*» *Xatan*» *Xato*» *Xatto*» *Xatus*» *Xauner*» *Xaver*» *Xaverius*» *Xaverl*» *Xavier*» *Xavo*» *Xavor*» *Xawer*» *Xawo*» *Xebo*» *Xebos*» *Xedo*» *Xedos*» *Xef*» *Xell*» *Xellan*» *Xello*» *Xellor*» *Xelo*» *Xem*» *Xemo*» *Xenakis*» *Xendo*» *Xendor*» *Xenio*» *Xenion*» *Xenno*» *Xeno*» *Xenon*» *Xenos*» *Xenoscho*» *Xenox*» *Xent*» *Xento*» *Xentor*» *Xeppo*» *Xeran*» *Xeres*» *Xerex*» *Xerius*» *Xero*» *Xeron*» *Xeros*» *Xerox*» *Xerres*» *Xerro*» *Xerry*» *Xerus*» *Xerxes*» *Xery*» *Xerysef*» *Xeto*» *Xetto*» *Xeus*» *Xevin*» *Xewbaccar*» *Xhingu*» *Xiang*» *Xibo*» *Xicko*» *Xido*» *Xidy*» *Xiego*» *Xiffo*» *Xilko*» *Xill*» *Xillo*» *Xillu*» *Xilo*» *Xim*» *Ximbo*» *Ximo*» *Ximon*» *Ximor*» *Xin*» *Xingu*» *Xinker*» *Xinn*» *Xinno*» *Xino*» *Xinto*» *Xintus*» *Xinus*» *Xio*» *Xion*» *Xippo*» *Xiras*» *Xirk*» *Xirko*» *Xiro*» *Xiron*» *Xirox*» *Xirus*» *Xisco*» *Xisko*» *Xiso*» *Xit*» *Xito*» *Xitt*» *Xitto*» *Xitus*» *Xius*» *Xiwar*» *Xix*» *Xixtus*» *Xocco*» *Xocky*» *Xoco*» *Xoff*» *Xolan*» *Xolero*» *Xolid*» *Xollo*» *Xolltan*» *Xolo*» *Xoltan*» *Xombo*» *Xomex*» *Xonny*» *Xony*» *Xoran*» *Xordan*» *Xorex*» *Xoris*» *Xork*» *Xorn*» *Xoro*» *Xorro*» *Xorrono*» *Xorus*» *Xosch*» *Xoschko*» *Xossuk*» *Xostjo*» *Xotan*» *Xoto*» *Xox*» *Xray*» *Xsasko*» *Xuc*» *Xukku*» *Xulo*» *Xuras*» *Xygan*» *Xylamon*» *Xylan*» *Xyllo*» *Xylo*» *Xylon*» *Xylot*» *Xyrass*» *Xyro*» *Xyros*» *Xyrus*» *Xystos*» *Xytto*-» *X-Mas*» *X-Tra*» *Xaa*» *Xaba*» *Xabbi*» *Xabea*» *Xabina*» *Xabrina*» *Xacci*» *Xackie*» *Xadie*» *Xafie*» *Xaga*» *Xahna*» *Xairis*» *Xaja*» *Xala*» *Xali*» *Xalina*» *Xalinia*» *Xalla*» *Xallinka*» *Xally*» *Xama*» *Xamalca*» *Xamara*» *Xamba*» *Xambi*» *Xambiana*» *Xambie*» *Xambra*» *Xamie*» *Xamira*» *Xammie*» *Xana*» *Xanadu*» *Xanda*» *Xandi*» *Xandia*» *Xandie*» *Xandra*» *Xandrana*» *Xandri*» *Xandria*» *Xandy*» *Xane*» *Xanga*» *Xani*» *Xania*» *Xanja*» *Xanka*» *Xanna*» *Xanni*» *Xannie*» *Xanny*» *Xanri*» *Xanta*» *Xantana*» *Xante*» *Xantha*» *Xanthe*» *Xanthi*» *Xanthie*» *Xanthippe*» *Xanti*» *Xantia*» *Xantie*» *Xantila*» *Xantinka*» *Xantippe*» *Xantja*» *Xantra*» *Xanty*» *Xapa*» *Xara*» *Xarah*» *Xarana*» *Xaranja*» *Xarda*» *Xari*» *Xarida*» *Xarie*» *Xarilla*» *Xarin*» *Xarina*» *Xaris*» *Xarla*» *Xarna*» *Xasca*» *Xascha*» *Xaschka*» *Xascia*» *Xasha*» *Xasia*» *Xaska*» *Xaski*» *Xaskia*» *Xassa*» *Xassi*» *Xassy*» *Xata*» *Xati*» *Xavana*» *Xave*» *Xaverie*» *Xavie*» *Xaviera*» *Xawa*» *Xcell*» *Xcilla*» *Xea*» *Xebba*» *Xeca*» *Xecke*» *Xeddy*» *Xedi*» *Xela*» *Xeli*» *Xelia*» *Xelima*» *Xelina*» *Xelinda*» *Xeline*» *Xella*» *Xelle*» *Xelli*» *Xellie*» *Xelly*» *Xemina*» *Xena*» *Xendi*» *Xendie*» *Xendy*» *Xenga*» *Xeni*» *Xenia*» *Xeniala*» *Xeniana*» *Xenie*» *Xenja*» *Xenna*» *Xennesse*» *Xenni*» *Xenny*» *Xensi*» *Xenta*» *Xenti*» *Xentie*» *Xeny*» *Xenzi*» *Xeo*» *Xera*» *Xerba*» *Xerci*» *Xerena*» *Xeri*» *Xeria*» *Xerina*» *Xerna*» *Xerra*» *Xerrie*» *Xerry*» *Xessi*» *Xessy*» *Xeyla*» *Xeyra*» *Xhara*» *Xharana*» *Xia*» *Xiba*» *Xibea*» *Xibsy*» *Xie*» *Xiela*» *Xiena*» *Xieni*» *Xienia*» *Xieri*» *Xieta*» *Xiewa*» *Xila*» *Xilia*» *Xilka*» *Xilke*» *Xilla*» *Xillana*» *Xillara*» *Xille*» *Xilli*» *Xilly*» *Xilse*» *Xilva*» *Xima*» *Ximba*» *Ximena*» *Xina*» *Xinca*» *Xinda*» *Xinde*» *Xindi*» *Xindra*» *Xindy*» *Xini*» *Xinia*» *Xinna*» *Xinni*» *Xinnia*» *Xinnie*» *Xinta*» *Xinte*» *Xinthe*» *Xinti*» *Xiny*» *Xippe*» *Xipsi*» *Xira*» *Xirah*» *Xirce*» *Xire*» *Xiri*» *Xirie*» *Xiris*» *Xirra*» *Xisa*» *Xisi*» *Xiska*» *Xissie*» *Xista*» *Xita*» *Xitha*» *Xitta*» *Xitte*» *Xitti*» *Xittie*» *Xittra*» *Xitty*» *Xiu*» *Xiva*» *Xiwa*» *Xoana*» *Xochila*» *Xola*» *Xolana*» *Xoli*» *Xolima*» *Xolka*» *Xolli*» *Xollie*» *Xolly*» *Xona*» *Xonda*» *Xondi*» *Xonia*» *Xonja*» *Xora*» *Xorba*» *Xorra*» *Xory*» *Xotti*» *Xoxi*» *Xoxie*» *Xoxy*» *Xsara*» *Xselly*» *Xtra*» *Xule*» *Xulla*» *Xuma*» *Xumma*» *Xunta*» *Xurka*» *Xuscha*» *Xuxa*» *Xyla*» *Xylia*» *Xylla*» *Xyna*» *Xyntia*» *Xyra*» *Xyraja*» *Xystie*» *Xyta*» *Xytta*

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dog_names_x.html


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Xycho  

Course why not add a little Xake (like Sake) to the mix too. I didn't realize it until this post that you can do quite a lot with an X name (common like Xally or weird like Xamerica or any of that other stuff Xhomas put up).


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I like Xycho!


----------



## Dana McMahan (Apr 5, 2006)

I've always wanted to name a female Xtreme. One of my favorite names.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Xcaret, pronounced Ishkaret (or Eshkaret??) is a Mayan ruin city/site in Mexico.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> I like Xycho!


My favorite so far! Nice, Nicole. :grin:


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I had someone name their pup X du Dantero, call name Ten 

Anything that starts with ex can be shortened to just x

Xtra, Xcellence, Xcellent, Xcelsior, Xcel, Xpert, Xplorer, Xpress, Xpresso, Xcetera


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

X-tina :lol:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

xwife ..........


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh Joby you did it again! Made me laugh, but it could be the start of something.
i.e. xgirlfriend, etc.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> xwife ..........


yup the possibilities are endless


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Appreciate all the input folks.. Xpresso and Xyscho look to be current frontrunners now


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Have you considered X lax?


----------



## Jessica Kromer (Nov 12, 2009)

Hey Dave, who is the pup out of?

And of the two, I like Xpresso. :wink:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jessica Kromer said:


> Hey Dave, who is the pup out of?
> 
> And of the two, I like Xpresso. :wink:


Xpresso is a great choice.. I think


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Xpresso 3x. Perfect for a dark dog


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Unfortunately the breeder already had Xpresso on the top of her list for a female she's retaining, so that's out.

Still trying to decide on something, I'm sure it'll happen soon.

Jessica,
She's out of Adonis vom Grand Kevin, SchH3, FH and Certified Police K9 Eicke vom Silvertbach, both imported from Germany by the Bachbetts

If you're familiar with Boxer pedigrees: http://www.working-dog.eu/zucht_planen_ansehen.php?mutter=324337&vater=36808


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

Oy Dave, I feel for ya. "X" 

I got stuck with that letter twice in a row. 7 years apart. Different breeders. Stupidest letter in the alphabet. Be creative...


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Damn that's rough, Lori. What names did you go with?

I think we've decided on _Xcarlett vom Bachbett_ (pronounced "Scarlett"), call her Xcar for short


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

Dave Martin said:


> Damn that's rough, Lori. What names did you go with?
> 
> I think we've decided on _Xcarlett vom Bachbett_ (pronounced "Scarlett"), call her Xcar for short


Xander and Xack, sounds like sack...oh well!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

XiangXiang (prounounced ShangShang)


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Xanthippe (google it) but if she is one heaven help you (Tippy) for short

XTRA

XING

XTC

Xocolati (chocolate)

Xerxes (a male name Xerxes of the Edge (Airedale)


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Xanthippe (google it) but if she is one heaven help you (Tippy) for short
> 
> XTRA
> 
> ...


 Xocolati (chocolate)
oh that's another really cool "x" name, a great name for a girl I think. I looked up the pronunciation: sho-co-lat. You could call her coco for short.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Lori Gallo said:


> Xander and Xack, sounds like sack...oh well!


Sack  

pretty funny but still better than doo-doo I guess


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

Joby Becker said:


> Sack
> 
> pretty funny but still better than doo-doo I guess


As long as he comes when he's called!


----------



## Jodi McCaw (Dec 25, 2009)

I have a Xaya, pronounced Sia.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Introducing Xilly von Bachbett.. we pick her up on Saturday


photo by Cathy Hubert-Markos


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Dave Martin said:


> Introducing Xilly von Bachbett.. we pick her up on Saturday
> 
> 
> photo by Cathy Hubert-Markos


Cute! The name fits her.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Gorgeous puppy, congratulations!


----------



## Karen Havins (Apr 22, 2012)

Has Xrated been suggested?


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

That is one cute puppy, and my favorite name was Xcarlett.  The name is refined and serious - perfect for a working girl. But Xilly is cute, too, just.... er.... ummmm.... Well, you have to be careful with names.  My last pit bull was named "Al Capone's Revenge," and let's just say it suited him to a T, and not always in a good way!


----------



## Sarah Atlas (Dec 15, 2008)

xena
xani
xona


----------

